# PRes to regular force and BMQ



## lebasco (1 Oct 2011)

This may be answered somewhere but I can't find it...

I'm going to be starting basic for the reserves soon. I'm pretty sure I'm going to want to transfer into the regular force eventually (say starting the CT process in a year or two), and I'm wondering if that means I'll be doing basic again, since the regular version is longer.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Oct 2011)

And the stock answer is: *you may not have to*, depending on when you Component Transfer, what training you have completed and what the system is prepared to offer you for equivalences at that time.

site:army.ca component transfer


----------



## PJGary (1 Oct 2011)

lebasco said:
			
		

> This may be answered somewhere but I can't find it...
> 
> I'm going to be starting basic for the reserves soon. I'm pretty sure I'm going to want to transfer into the regular force eventually (say starting the CT process in a year or two), and I'm wondering if that means I'll be doing basic again, since the regular version is longer.



I have almost never heard of the army making you take basic again, as even though the course is longer in the regular force, in the reserve army you have to do BMQ (Land) before taking your trade's course, and BMQ (L) has most of the training you would have missed out on from the reg force BMQ. Depending on your time in (and if you're going to be CT'ing soon this is likely) you will have to do your trade's course again to the reg force standard *if the standards are different*. Or, if you transfer to officer you will have to do BMOQ.


----------



## startbutton (1 Oct 2011)

PJGary said:
			
		

> I have almost never heard of the army making you take basic again, as even though the course is longer in the regular force, in the reserve army you have to do BMQ (Land) before taking your trade's course, and BMQ (L) has most of the training you would have missed out on from the reg force BMQ. Depending on your time in (and if you're going to be CT'ing soon this is likely) you will have to do your trade's course again to the reg force standard *if the standards are different*. Or, if you transfer to officer you will have to do BMOQ.



I have to agree.  The way they use to do things back in the early 90's was that if you had your 3s you wouldn't have to do the crse again . I know whn I flipped over they told me I wouldn't have to redo it but I had 13 yrs in and a tour already. But when I was on my last reseve tasking at the recruit school in Borden I met a couple of guys who did have to do it all again. The best thing to do is make sure your paperwork is current on all your crses and such and when you do decide to switch make it one of your first questions you ask .


----------

